# telling a forged crank from a cast



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a sure fire way to identify a forged 2.5 crank from a cast. I have a spring project looking to break through the four digit mark. I was told ttrs cranks are, but even with a friend at the dealership, it still runs quite a premium. A local scrapper has a running 07 for 750 that's begging to be torn down and rebuilt.

Also, any difference between the flywheel side of automatics and manuals, as far as bolting up a new flywheel is concerned?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

To bolt up a flywheel you need shorter or was it longer? flywheel bolts, and a flywheel.if the car has the flex plate still attached


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

A forged crank will have a wide parting line with grind marks- like 1/8" to 1/4" wide.... This is where the flash (extra metal) gets pounded out between the dies and cut / ground off. 

A cast crank has a 1/16" or so wide very fine line at the parting joints between the different pieces which make up the mold, with very little to no grinding along it.


PS: *Get an 08+*, look on ebay they are cheap.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So happy I didn't buy an 07 or 09! Lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Pete,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Tyler, what were you getting at?


'08s are "the best" 2.5l available right now.
You avoid '06 & '07 known issues and tunes are readily available for both n/a and turbo applications.

p.s. I know I'm not Tyler, but I was reading this and figured I would give my take on it.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not too worried about software. I have vems for that. Do 09s share the same issues as 06/07? 

And its just timing chain problems, right?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It just has a newer ecu that the tuners are still dicking around with.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Word.

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Was just saying i'm glad I own an 08...regarding best motor and best platform for Tuning. Lol


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there any difference between the automatic and manual crankshafts as far as bolting flywheels on is concerned?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Is there any difference between the automatic and manual crankshafts as far as bolting flywheels on is concerned?


I know that someone did an auto to manual swap and they didn't have any issues with bolting up a flywheel so i doubt it. But you'll probably want to go on something more than an 'I doubt it" lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed. I did the tranny swap, and found no diference whatsoever

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Picked up an 08 for 525 shipped. Can't wait to get it torn down and start building a monster.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The manual transverse flywheels will fit on anything- the longitudal engines need the right cranks. In this case not sure what will happen there haha, not something VW cared about I'm sure.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It's from a transverse, and going in to a transverse, so I think we'll be a-okay. Just need to get it drilled for 12 bolts.

Wanna send me some big ass IE stickers for the side of my R?


----------

